# When can my chicks go outside to the coop?



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

My chicks are huge and getting so rambunctious. When could they go to the coop? I have no idea how old they are. They can fly


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome! It depends where you live and how feathered out they are. Rule of thumb would be low of 40's if they are feathered. I put mine out like that. If I get hit with a cold night, I put a heat lamp on them at night but not too close to them. But I live in Florida and cold lasts hours not a whole day. You can also take them out to play.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Hi and welcome! It depends where you live and how feathered out they are. Rule of thumb would be low of 40's if they are feathered. I put mine out like that. If I get hit with a cold night, I put a heat lamp on them at night but not too close to them. But I live in Florida and cold lasts hours not a whole day. You can also take them out to play.


I live in mississippi, it has been hot and then cool. The coop they would be going in is actually a little building it stays warmer. So i could put a little heat lamp. They only have a few baby feathers on there head and the rest is the big feathers if that makes since.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

michaelajaneeliz said:


> I live in mississippi, it has been hot and then cool. The coop they would be going in is actually a little building it stays warmer. So i could put a little heat lamp. They only have a few baby feathers on there head and the rest is the big feathers if that makes since.


I wouldnt even put a heat lamp inside the building if it's a little warmer in there unless temps go below mid 20's.
I live in Jacksonville Florida and can relate with the roller coaster temps lol.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

If they stay puffed up and huddling,they're cold and need a heat source.If they are up and moving,they're fine.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> If they stay puffed up and huddling,they're cold and need a heat source.If they are up and moving,they're fine.


Ok thank you! Im planning to put them out in the coop tommrow! Its suppose to be warmer.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good luck!!!Check on them often in the beginning.A chill could kill them.It might be a shock to their systems at first.Or they might be troopers and act like they've been there all their lives.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Good luck!!!Check on them often in the beginning.A chill could kill them.It might be a shock to their systems at first.Or they might be troopers and act like they've been there all their lives.


Oh yes i will probably check on them every hour. I dont want to put them in the coop but i know its time


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I always hated taking my babies to the nursery but it has to be done.The only exception was the geese.I couldn't get them out fast enough.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I always hated taking my babies to the nursery but it has to be done.The only exception was the geese.I couldn't get them out fast enough.


Well they all did good the first night in the coop! So happy!!


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

Can't wait to get the broilers out to the tractor! We're waiting on it, it should arrive this week. I do think they need another week indoors however.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think you should have them out by now. Have fun with it. It's less work than keeping them outdoors.


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

I am late. The chicken coop and tractor were supposed to arrive the week of May 26th, but they arrived... today. In the interim, I was housing them two to a box. And switching them out with each other when I did bedding changes. But they are out now. I am SO glad they're out!!! 

I am sure they are, too!


----------



## Shorty22366 (Jun 25, 2018)

I put my chicks out at 2 week olds in my coop. They did great but I watched temps and put them in a large at area where big babies couldn't get to them. My 2 silkies just hatched their first chicks and they will stay in coop. I will let them out in run at 4 weeks. But I am able to be out there with them to make sure big babies don't try to hurt them. My big babies are 9 months, My second group is 4 months, My small babies are 4 weeks now and I have two babies hatched today. My Silkie roosters Ben and Butch are great with them all. They bring worms and bugs in the coop to them and even to my broodies that are sitting. I think tomorrow will be babies first day in run. I will let broodies bring their babies out when they get ready. They still have 10 eggs to hatch.


----------



## Shorty22366 (Jun 25, 2018)

Shorty22366 said:


> I put my chicks out at 2 week olds in my coop. They did great but I watched temps and put them in a large at area where big babies couldn't get to them. My 2 silkies just hatched their first chicks and they will stay in coop. I will let them out in run at 4 weeks. But I am able to be out there with them to make sure big babies don't try to hurt them. My big babies are 9 months, My second group is 4 months, My small babies are 4 weeks now and I have two babies hatched today. My Silkie roosters Ben and Butch are great with them all. They bring worms and bugs in the coop to them and even to my broodies that are sitting. I think tomorrow will be babies first day in run. I will let broodies bring their babies out when they get ready. They still have 10 eggs to hatch.


1 more chick born today


----------

